# New to cardiology coding.



## bettygur (Apr 29, 2011)

I just started at this cardiology clinic. So, I'm a newbie. Right now one of the doc's thinks he has been selecting the wrong CPT code on the fee slip for left heart catheterization/selective coronary angiography/left ventriculogrophy....he's been using *93452* and now is thinking it should be *93458*???? I don't have access to anything except what definition is in the CPT book. 
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!
guregian.betty@libertyhospital.org


----------



## ACrase (Apr 29, 2011)

*93458*

We use 93458 for left heart cath with coronary angiography and left ventriculogram. I hope this helps.


----------



## bettygur (Apr 29, 2011)

That's what I thought..thanks!!!!!


----------



## TerryFletcherCPC (May 2, 2011)

*Cardiac Cath's made easy*

Betty, 
You can also go to my website, www.terryfletcher.net and download my Cardiac Cath Crosswalk. It shows you what the old (2010 codes) were and how to crosswalk to the new 2011 codes. Just makes it easier. There is one there too for Peripheral. 

Good Luck. Once you get the hang of it, you will find it to be much easier. 
Terry


----------



## ccarver (May 5, 2011)

93458 is the correct code for Lt cath with cors and it includes the LVgram


----------

